# TiVo Stream - Apple TV



## mahohmei (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a two-tuner Preimere that I purchased before the TiVo Mini came out--if the TiVo Mini was on the market, I would have bought the four-tuner Premiere so I could put a Mini on the other TV.

The Premiere (with lifetime) having already been purchased, I'd like to ask: can I get a TiVo Stream to stream the TiVo Premiere's content to an Apple TV connected to the other TV, thus more or less duplicating the functionality of the TiVo Mini I can't get?

Thanks!


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

no


----------

